# Πώς πάει το πράμα και Netflix



## someone (May 10, 2020)

Καλημέρα σας!

Έχω κάποιες απορίες σχετικά με τους υποτιτλιστές.
1) Δουλεύουν μόνοι, ή βρίσκονται σε κάποιο γραφείο; 
2) Έστω ότι κάποιοι είναι «μοναχικοί λύκοι», πώς τους βρίσκουν οι ενδιαφερόμενοι; 
Είναι εγγεγραμμένοι σε κάποιο κατάλογο;
3) Το Netflix συνεργάζεται με καποιο συγκεκριμένο γραφείο, ή σε κάθε ταινία/σειρά
απευθύνεται σε άλλο; Ξέρουμε;
4) Οι τιμές πώς πάνε πάνω-κάτω; Το Netflix προσφέρει τίποτα το διαφορετικό;


----------



## Alexandra (May 10, 2020)

Καλημέρα!

1) Το 95% των υποτιτλιστών δουλεύουν μόνοι. Κάποιοι μπορεί να είναι in-house σε εταιρείες υποτιτλισμού, εφόσον είναι project manager ή μόνιμοι επιμελητές.
2) Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι μπορούν να βρουν τους μοναχικούς λύκους από το Linked-in, το Proz και παρόμοιες πλατφόρμες. Συνήθως γίνεται το αντίστροφο: οι υποτιτλιστές ψάχνουν και βρίσκουν εταιρείες και στέλνουν βιογραφικά.
3) Το Netflix συνεργάζεται με πολλές εταιρείες υποτιτλισμού. Δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα να αναθέσει μια σεζόν μιας σειράς σε μία εταιρεία και την επόμενη σεζόν σε άλλη. Πολλές φορές στέλνει email σε πολλές εταιρείες συγχρόνως για να εκδηλώσουν ενδιαφέρον. Οι αναθέσεις γίνονται με δύο τρόπους: σε εταιρείες υποτιτλισμού που κάνουν όλη τη δουλειά (μετάφραση-επιμέλεια) με τους δικούς τους μεταφραστές και παραδίδουν τελειωμένο προϊόν στο Netflix ή σε εταιρείες που λειτουργούν μόνο ως μεσάζοντες μεταξύ του Netflix και του μεταφραστή. Στην πρώτη περίπτωση, η εταιρεία υποτιτλισμού πληρώνει ό,τι θέλει τον μεταφραστή, στη δεύτερη περίπτωση οι τιμές είναι καθορισμένες από το Netflix, δεν έχουν δικαίωμα να δώσουν λιγότερα (ή περισσότερα) στον μεταφραστή.
4) Για τις τιμές ισχύει αυτό που είπα πριν: αν η ανάθεση γίνεται με τον πρώτο τρόπο, οι τιμές ποικίλλουν ακόμα και μέσα στην ίδια εταιρεία -- μπορεί να έχουν μεταφραστές με διαφορετικές τιμές, ανάλογα πώς κάθισε η περίπτωση του καθενός. Αν η ανάθεση γίνει με τον δεύτερο τρόπο, οι καθορισμένες από το Netflix τιμές είναι αρκετά ψηλές για δεδομένα Ελλάδας. Ωστόσο, αυτή η ψηλότερη τιμή απαιτεί και αρκετά περισσότερη δουλειά, και συνεχή αξιολόγηση με στατιστικά δεδομένα (αριθμού λαθών σε κάθε πρότζεκτ) για τον κάθε μεταφραστή.


----------

